# Nihang Jathedars Letter For Excommunicating Niddar Singh



## Luckysingh (Oct 11, 2012)

We can see that finally some real action is happening with the self styled shastarvidya guru who preaches anti-sikhism by endorsing the facts that sikhs emerged from hindus and are a sub branch of hindu dharma such that hindu dharma is the umbrella governing us and our sikh existence.

from-
http://www.shastervidiya.org/letter-from-nihang-jathedars-excommunicated-niddar-singh-exclusive/


With Guru Gobind Singh ji’s Apaar beant Kirpa have received the fol&shy;low&shy;ing anonym&shy;ous tip-off. It has emerged that our con&shy;cerns are shared by many Chardi Klaa Nihang Singhs who are speak&shy;ing up against Nid&shy;dars false and destruct&shy;ive pro&shy;pa&shy;ganda, and someone has kindly for&shy;war&shy;ded us a copy of a signed doc&shy;u&shy;ment in which these Nihang Singhs express their feel&shy;ings about him.
We have defin&shy;it&shy;ive proof that Nid&shy;dar Singh is not a rep&shy;res&shy;ent&shy;at&shy;ive or in any way affil&shy;i&shy;ated to any Nihang Sansthava.
On Nid&shy;dars web&shy;site — http://www.shastarvidiya.org/akhara5.jsp
he writes “As such, Nihang Nid&shy;dar Singh, as the San&shy;atan Hindu Sikh Shastar Vidiya ‘Gurdev’ and Buddha Dal-recognised Nihang ‘Jathedar’ in Eng&shy;land is the head.”​This is a blatant LIE and we have the proof here. In actual fact he has been excom&shy;mu&shy;nic&shy;ated from all Nihang Dals and the Dam&shy;d&shy;ami Taskal.
Here is a let&shy;ter from the main Nihang Organ&shy;isa&shy;tions in India presen&shy;ted to Jathedar of the Akal Takht Sahib Jathedar Gurbachan Singh.
The fol&shy;low&shy;ing is a trans&shy;la&shy;tion of the letter
To the Esteemed Jathedar of the Akaal Takht,
We feel com&shy;pelled to bring to your atten&shy;tion that Nid&shy;dar Singh aka Surjit Singh bains of Wol&shy;ver&shy;hamp&shy;ton UK is involved in anti Sikh con&shy;sipir&shy;acies by doing anti-Sikh parchaar on his web&shy;sites and dilut&shy;ing the sikh philo&shy;sophy by teach&shy;ing that Sikhs are a part of Hinduism. With his hein&shy;ous teachings(koorr parchar) he is mis&shy;lead&shy;ing the Sikh sangat.
He keeps chan&shy;ging the name of his akhara on his web&shy;site to include names such as “Hindu Santan Shiv Akhara” and is falsely using the name of Jathedar Akali Baba Dar&shy;bara Singh to legit&shy;im&shy;ise himself.
Nid&shy;dar Singh is stat&shy;ing that the Khalsa was born from Shiv Ji and not guru Gobind Singh ji. He also pro&shy;claims falsely that the “Farla” of Nihang Singhs is sprouted from the ganges river and that blue bana is from the col&shy;our of Shiva. He is also say&shy;ing that the chakar that Nihang Singhs wear on their dumalla is a sign of Shivji.
He is say&shy;ing that the Sikh dharam emerged from hinduism and that Sikhi is just another sam&shy;parda of the Hindu dharam and is also teach&shy;ing that Sikh Shastar Vidiya and Gatka is a branch of the Hindu Dharam.
Nid&shy;dar Singhs activ&shy;it&shy;ies in the uk are upset&shy;ting and divid&shy;ing Sikhs there. Guru Gobind Singh ji made the Khalsa unique. This fake Nihang is spread&shy;ing doubts, con&shy;fu&shy;sion and slander within the sikh sangat.
On the 300th cel&shy;eb&shy;ra&shy;tion of Guru Granth Ji’s Gur&shy;gaddi the sangat of  Hazur Sahib kicked him out due to his nefar&shy;i&shy;ous activ&shy;it&shy;ies and anti Sikh parchaar.
By put&shy;ting the con&shy;cerns of the panth first we recomend that this indi&shy;vidual is brought before the Akal Takht to answer for his crimes and receive pun&shy;ish&shy;ment accord&shy;ingly and the sikh sangat be freed of this confusion.​signed by
Baba Joginder Singh — Jathedar of Budha Dal
Baba Avatar Singh — Jathedar of Bidhi Chand Dal
Baba Nihal Singh — Jathedar of Haria Vela Dal
Baba Gaj&shy;jan Singh — Jathedar Tarana Dal (Baba Bakala)
Baba Harnam Singh — Jathedar Dam&shy;d&shy;ami Tak&shy;sal  _&_  Sant Samaaj



 Let&shy;ter signed by Nihang Dals and Dam&shy;d&shy;ami tak&shy;sal sent to Jate&shy;hdar Akaal Takht to excom&shy;mu&shy;nic&shy;ate Nid&shy;dar Singh


----------



## Parma (Oct 12, 2012)

If this guy is doing something wrong then that should be addressed but no one should be stopped from being able to attend the gurudwara regardless of how they are what their crime is and I would stand behind any man on to have the freedom to practice their faith and beliefs! I am sorry but if ever this man needs help in going infront of the panth to just be able to practice his freedom of speach and faith I would stand behind him infront of a thousand aggressors! Mr Niddar Singh I may not like you, but I hate oppression even more! You are never alone, there is always god, who I have full faith in, regardless of the event, moment and question in hand! May god proctect the free will as that is gods will!


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmmmmm all this is fair enough, but if he is not a mona, it could be difficult to convince people he should be excommunicated


----------



## taran0 (Oct 12, 2012)

to Parma

Its not him being able to attend the gurdwara - he should not be allowed to teach young kids and do parchaar, as he is obviously twisting the message of Sikhi. He has blatantly on his wesbite inserted words of his own choosing such as HINDU and Snatan to make young sikhs beleive we are just another arm of the Hindus.

He claims to be a nihang yet teh Nihangs do not accept his views.

he can still go gurdwara and matha tek and have langar, noone is stopping that, but his parchaar needs to stop as it is anti Sikhi.

Taran


----------



## Parma (Oct 12, 2012)

taran0 said:


> to Parma
> 
> Its not him being able to attend the gurdwara - he should not be allowed to teach young kids and do parchaar, as he is obviously twisting the message of Sikhi. He has blatantly on his wesbite inserted words of his own choosing such as HINDU and Snatan to make young sikhs beleive we are just another arm of the Hindus.
> 
> ...


 
Taran, thanks for clearing that up. I thought this ex-communication thing was stopping people attending the congregation. I understand what your saying, but at least he is bringing people to the sikh faith with his prechar brother alot of people do not, there are many these types like Yogi bhajan all types, Raham Rahim and so on what will you do with them all round them up. Sikhism is ones own journey if someone can help another get the grasp of thought of sikhism into some other person's mind the individual's own path will develop and open up for them themselves, and they may end up saying bye bye to these baba types at that point anyway, who know's? It is all gods game. If he is telling children lies and telling them to go on a killing spree I would be upset at that and the man may need locking up on mental health issues on that point. Other than that their is not much anyone can do people will go to these baba's and so forth it is wrong, they should only be following the Guru Granth Sahib but unless he goes on a complete nut job angle I can not see much change happening! My approach was to stand shoulder to shoulder against oppression regardless. These baba's are not something I endorse, but no one has the right on guru's house it is a communion for all. He should just be doing seva like reading the gurbarni and giving children the meaning of the words that is all any giani can do that is all any sikh can do the rest is for the person to take in and develop themselves. If these baba's or anyone is stopping other sikhs, praying doing prachar that is when the panth should then take action otherwise let, be what will be the future is not ours to see. It is all gods will you cannot control the world or change gods hukam. Thanks Taran


----------



## Luckysingh (Oct 12, 2012)

There's been a lot of talk about excommunicating lately !!!
This Niddar Singh chappie has done some serious damage here.
I have known about him for a while and some cousins of mine used to live right near him in Wolverhampton.

He was just an ordinary wolves dude working in some packing factory with other wolves dudes listening to chamkila and all that until he went off to India.
There he got involved with some old baba that taught him shastar vadiya. This old chappie was supposedly some self claimed master. He claimed he was the 7th or 8th master after Baba Deep Singh in sikh lineage!!!!
-- I don't know what the truth is and have never checked into it, but Niddar claims he is the 8th or 9th master and needs a succesor !!

Anway this Niddar Singh comes back and then starts teaching shastar to young kids who were also learning ghatka etc.. 
The gurdwaras were ALL very welcoming (sedgley st, Guru Nanak..etc..etc) because he was endorsing these sikh warrior skills. Obviously nothing wrong with sending your kids to learn about what the great sikh warriors did.
After a while, he gained respect and status and then began to represent the Nihangs. He even helped with a little Nihang revival that was needed.

All in all, he gained a huge following along with respect from all parts of the Midlands and UK sikhs. However, later he started to show more truer colours and started preaching the importance of Nihangs and the Hindu heritage. Infact it went so extreme and anti-sikh that he was basically saying we ARE hindus, they are the masters....we are a subdivision.. sanatan sikhs..blah..blah.....

This is when the real **** hit the fan.
After been given a few warnings, he madly went even further to state that the khalsa was formed from some shivji hindu warrior and that Guru Gobind Singh ji made or led sikhs to be in the image of shiva and some goddess Kaliki.!!!

The list of his terrible anti-sikh claims goes on and on.. you can see on his websites.

So Parmaji, knowing this I don't think you will feel much sympathy for someone like this.
Yes, he may have done sikhi some favours by encouraging younger sikhs.
Me and you know that the youth in UK have always been looking for extracurricular activities and ways out of their streets.- and with these demands things like kung fu, boxing, kick boxing, ninja combats..etc..always came across as attractive and as a way out for the youth.
So there is nothing wrong with encouraging our young youth with something Sikhi and punjabi compared to far eastern chinese and japanese arts.
-To make young sikhs feel proud that we had these sikh warriors and the art of shastar is nice when they tell some chinese or black guy at school- it's something for them to be proud of and learn from.
But his idea was to attract the crowds with his product and then to lead them in a different direction. 
He has caused the nihang jatha to be split further as well as many other sikhs.

To be excommunicated, he is basically stripped of his amrit. Meaning that his amrit is no longer valid, he is no longer a sikh of Guru Gobind Singh Ji.
Whatever he does, whether he drinks,smokes, visits massage parlours or whatever, it will NOT matter, because he no longer represents khalsa or any other amritdhari sikhs.
Just like we all ignore the typical punjabies in the pub shub, drugs, smoking and gangs..etc.. everyone will just ignore and not care.

Sayng this, some Gurdwara, depending on the committee may allow him on stage if he wants to plead and ask for forgiveness..etc.
But he will NOT be allowed to preach, teach or likewise.
He is still welcome to matha tek and sit with the sangat just like anybody else..ie.. his human rights are all still valid but his khalsa panth rights are not.

You mentioned about such figures that come and go, but his direct damage is serious on all accounts.
Now, we have to remember that Yogi Bhajan who went to the States and single handedly made over 100,000 sikhs that were amritdhari and true to the khalsa image.
Regardless of what happens with 3HO nowadays and how they get too mixed with the yoga is not what we should 'blame' the yogi for. 

He didn't make his own panth with twisted teachings, but he completely transfrmed the average white hippy into Guru Gobind Singh's sikh. Infact all of the jathedars and bhai sahibs in Akal takht etc.. only ever praised him for what he had done, None of them ever had any reason to fault him or excommunicate him,
For that, I do respect the work of a single man like him.
Even today there is NOT a single santh or baba that can influence over 100,000 already sikhs to go ahead and take amrit, whereas he did that to Non-sikhs - remarkable !!


----------

